# Volume per weight?



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

Can anyone please give a volume size per 1#, 2# or 3# of bees? Thanks


----------



## gstephan1981 (Dec 21, 2009)

A 3 # package of bees is approximately 13,000 bees.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Around 4400 bees per lb. Depending on what time of the day they are shaken.:no: If I shake in the afternoon when they are full, and sell less bees per lb. Not really, there is a measuring mark we use on the cages.


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

So what is the volume of 1 euro worker bee in cubic meters or inches? The question is about volume as well as weight like how many bees fill a 1 gallon bucket or 1 liter bottle and what does it then weigh? I can't easily locate any reliable stats. Also for packaging the volume has to be increased to allow some extra beespace per bee of course.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Is this for dead bees or live bees. Easier to count the dead on, the live ones keep moving.


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

All I am asking is what you commercial beeks use for measuring 2 or 3 # packages. Like a screened box, etc. 8''x8''x8'' etc. Some I know some use a scale and some use volume to measure. I have no scales. Sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

My 2# shorts cages I get from Wilbanks measure 6W10H12L. They fill to the can brace for the two pounds. This still might not help, because I don't know without measuring to know how high the brace is.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

LT said:


> Can anyone please give a volume size per 1#, 2# or 3# of bees? Thanks


Live or dead?


----------



## LT (Aug 17, 2006)

Live Sqrk


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Larry, John uses a battery run postage scale and weighs the bees. We use a couple size cages and while he could (and many do) use a place on the cage to measure the bees, he would have to adjust according to the cage. I don't know anyone who measures the bees in a container and empties that container into the cage, which probably accounts for your lack of a precise answer. Add to that the fact that volume is hard to measure when the bees are running up the sides of the container. If it were package shaking time someone could do a measure for you and I will do just that when we start shaking in early April and give you an idea, for what that is worth.
Sheri


----------



## nabeehive (Oct 23, 2009)

2 1/2" x 15" x 5" = 187.5 cu inches = 3# of bees.

www.nabeehive.com


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

One 2L pop bottle full of bees, live ones, is pretty close to 2 pounds if memory serves me right.

Jean-Marc


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Jean-marc I am trying to visualize this......how do you get the bees in the bottle?opcorn:


----------

